# Grain Elevator Construction Photos



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link to some photos of my grain elevator construction progress. It'll be a big one when it's finally done!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=80893&id=838651911&l=8515777b4e


Craig


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of us are interested in grain elevators ... keep those photos coming.

Also, could you dive the diameter of those silos plus perhaps an overall footprint?

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Can we get an idea of the size of that setup when done? It's gonna be huge! 

Chas


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

big looks like an understatement to me. Nice progress.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow Craig, over 6' tall? That's impressive. Aiming high is the best way to aim ^^ 

-Will


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug, 
Sorry for the long delay in replying. I'm not at home right now so I can't give you the exact foot print, but here's my rough guess. The silos are 8" in diameter, and about 4' 6'' tall. I figured I would bury the silo's a few inches into the ground. So with the elevator leg completely constructed it comes to over 6' tall. The loading building is about 4' long and maybe a couple of feet wide. THe overall footprint is not that big. If you have back issues of Model Railroader, the plans were published in 2000 (I think january). 
Craig


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Craig. At 6 foot tall in 1:29 scale, that is almost 180 feet - a big elevator.

Looking forward to more progress shots.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

When I get home, I'll get some accurate measurements. I don't know how fast progress will be but I'll try and keep eveyone up to date. It's amazing how much can be done when you only work on model trains for a half-hour each day! 

Anyone know a source for scale ladders and safety cages, and stairs?

The overall size is down sized quite a bit from the plans in MR. I was orginally going to use 14" diameter pipe but I couldn't find any! I think the height of the elevator helps hide the fact that the silo's aren't that big. 

Craig


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig,
Check out Plastruct. They have the ladders and stuff...it might be a little oversize, but it would be hard to tell the scale of some stuff. I'd paint it to protect it.

You can download their catalog and browse through all their parts.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, 
I just ordered some ladders and safety cages, and some stairs. I don't see myself buying all of my ladders from them, but I could make a mold and copy the plastruct ladders. No copyright violation if I just use them. 
I've got to run to the hardware store and get some more window screen. I've been using that as the metal walkways. It's close to the real thing, and you can 'see' through it. 
I'll try and post pictures when I have some updates, but it might be a while. (I've got work and college... oh and an upcoming wedding)...  
Craig


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is going to be a GREAT looking structure!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an update. I had to rip out the upper platform as I misread the drawing. I had originally made it the whole length of the structure when it is just over 6' long. I added a working hinge using brass pins and a rod. I just got the stairs the other day from Plastruct. I'm waiting for some diamond patterned grating from Percision Scale Model Engineering. It looks much better then the window screen, but I was told the manufactor doesn't produce it anymore and I got the last of the stock. Bummer! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=83681&id=838651911&l=7899848253 

Craig 
Edit: I don't know why it posted twice, nor why the link didn't show up this time as a click able link. Never mind, I got it to make it a link. I must have double clicked on the post.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a die hard grain elevator fan. Any kind. Any where. 

Keep it coming.









Dave


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Please paint the Plastruct stuff as it will completely deteriorate in the sun light. 
I had purchased a model of an oil refinery and put it outside. The ladders and pipes have completely fallen apart. 
There are fragile to start with but the sun light really affects the PVC. 
Some UV stabilizers in PVC are lead based.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, 
Thanks for the tip. I was planning on painting everything, but I will for sure now. The stairs and ladders I bought at styrene, not PVC so I don't know if they degrade as fast? 
Craig


----------

